# 3-12-08 3" wet, i really hate this driveway...



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

first off i'm sorry for my buddy taking the vid, i really am..i expect to get ripped apart for it..and im ready..i know and im sorry 

so the last 2 weeks its been in the 40s and we have lost almost all our snow pack..last night we got 3-4" of heavy wet snow..slick stuff. so i went to do the guy down the street..i hate his driveway its very steep and very slick..as the vid shows.

**warning** there is cussing, and again im sorry


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

There's no debating how slick stuff was for you there, but I have to ask why you drive over so much unplowed snow? You have SO much more control driving forward on a snow-free surface especially with the wet stuff packing down as it does.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we dont salt,at all or sand much here..so before i get up there to plow it packs down..its just how we do it up here..theres usealy a good 3-5" of snow/ice pack on driveways by spring..just how we do it up here i guess...but it sure is a pain in the butt!


the main thing is, i want to back drag everything from the front of the garage and top of the drive...then push it all down the hill..thats how he wants it plowed..so thats how i do it..it also seems the best way to do it..theres no way i could keep going if i tryed to plow up the driveway..so its just a catch 22


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

you may want to think about charging more than $20 to do that driveway. seems like you can do a lot of damage to your truck there.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I really like your truck, but don't ever let your buddy run the camera again. His commentary sucks. That drive is worth a lot more than $20 too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i thought his buddy was funny a very simple not to sharp person. it was nice relaxing morning video


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

HA HA the commentary reminds me of the dude from Jay Leno. All that he would of had to say was Fabulous and it would of made the entire video.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I had a driveway like that last year, don't have it this year:bluebounc. Its just not worth getting stuck and upsetting the rest of your clients.

IF that were my truck I would put studds on it and 1000lbs of weight in the back. I think I would try backing up the fresh powder and pushing it all out then return to clean up by the garage.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I really enjoy all of your videos, and pictures, but I swear I'm not going to look anymore if you have that kid do commentary again lol.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video but it needed better comentary! Thanks for the plowsite shout-out though!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

4x4 i think u will be fine then! Yeah that kid on the cam got annoying, take out his voice not a bad vid! Keep up the good work!:waving:


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I would think that drive would be more in the $50 range it would be very easy to slide into a tree and put a nice dent in your truck. what kind of tires are you running? are they getting low on tread?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Show your customer the vid of when you spin out...then up your price. But shut the volume off when you do. I had a 250 like yours; without ballast and good tires I slid around on the greasy stuff. Time for new sneakers on that rig?


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

i was going to flip out when he was making fun of canada until i realized he doesnt know cancun was good vid but get rid of the comentary


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i allways run in 4x4, i have 350lbs of weight in the back. the tires are older BFG(not a/ts) with atleast 90% tread (the truck has only gotton 5k miles in the last 5 years) i cant see spending the money on tires when these have so much left in them...they arent bad..but i would like a set of snow tires..but the cost..so idk

i think next year i will tell him i cant do it for so cheap, theres such a high chance of screwing up and messing my truck up..which i dont wanna do.

haha and my friend isnt as bad as he comes off..but sorry lol


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

thats just it even though they have a lot of tread when tires get old they turn rock hard and dont grip.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i may see if i can pickup a set of cooper M+S, i have a set of them studded on my explorer and it doesnt slip for anything..

your right, a hard tire wont help any...they arnt dry rotted or anything. but im sure i could do better. most situations they do just fine..but theres allways room for imporvment.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i agree the drive is worth more than twenty bucks but i dont drop for under fourty five anyway and im in a different area so take it for what it is worth.


ALSO. THAT IS A EASY DRIVEWAY. THERE IS NOTHING TOO IT other than the ice. 
suggestion. i know you arent a big salt fan but either 
a. plow it on a zero trigger so it is scraped clean
or
b. salt and sand it and bill your customer accorrdingly so you dont look like a dumbaZZ trying to plow it.



it really doesnt look like a hard drive to me. pretty cut and dry (and free of ice if you deal with it like a professional)


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

the magic line that fits all customers "he doesnt pay me enough" LOL

i feel your pain on that drive


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Try this plow in front of the door sideways and make enough room to back the truck into the plower area. Then push it down hill you'll scrape it better than trying to back drag it.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

That was a great video! I loved the commentary, sounds alot like if my freinds would have made one with me, but I dont plow yet, and they would realize the difference between Canada, (cold, snowy next to Alaska) and Cancun (warm, sunny, many miles from Alaska) but we arent the brightest group around, but I guess birds of a feather flock together right?

I bet you guys have a GREAT together when he rides along!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

farmerkev;542143 said:


> That was a great video! I loved the commentary, sounds alot like if my freinds would have made one with me, but I dont plow yet, and they would realize the difference between Canada, (cold, snowy next to Alaska) and Cancun (warm, sunny, many miles from Alaska) but we arent the brightest group around, but I guess birds of a feather flock together right?
> 
> I bet you guys have a GREAT together when he rides along!


I agree, i was laughing my A#$ off and still am. Take him with you next time. Ya, $20 is way too cheap on that drive. I'd say $75-$100 but thats me. Also you need more then that in the bed for weight. I have crappy tires on mine i used alot of ballast and the truck ran fine.I would put 600-800 pounds in your truck.I had 800 plus a few bags of salt. Why dont you use chains?? Nice video by the way.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

your friends wicked annoying, lol and i wouldent do that drive for under 65-70 in ct, and i more then likey wouldnt have spent as long as you did backdragging the garage, if i did at all. also i would prolly back up that drive and plow it all down.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The price is not the point. Did he say I'll give you 20.00 and and you said yes?Or did you say 20.00 and he said yes?Either way it's your fault on the price.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i agee its my fault haha i'm aware of that, it was kinda a weird deal..my buddy down the street was doing it for $45 and he thought was paying to much, he asked if i would do it for $20 and i said sure(just thinking i'd finish it that year) well the next year he expected the same..and i agreed my fault but yea..

yeah its not terrible..but the large incline make it a pain in the ass! i have tryed a few diff ways to clear it up top..but his van is allways in a diff place making it hard to judge before.

driveways here just arent scraped clean, unless they have a heated driveway you wont see the solid ground untill spring. and by the time i get to his driveway him and his wife have left and came back a few times. i'm not a pro, dont do it for the cash..just for fun/somthing to do which i've said before. i have no way to salt(other then by hand) and i hate the stuff so im glad we hardly use it up here(none on the roads..ect)

haha so thanks for not rippin on me too bad...


chains? i've never used any...dont even own a set haha so that would be why i dont lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i just went out and looked at the tires, turns out they are older bridgestone dulers...


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

BFG A/T's and 1000 pounds of ballast would make a big difference. Or some chains like other guys mentioned and ballast.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

ABES;542083 said:


> I would think that drive would be more in the $50 range it would be very easy to slide into a tree and put a nice dent in your truck. what kind of tires are you running? are they getting low on tread?


Agree with pricing and tires. I run studded snows and always have at least 600 pounds of sand in the bed plus the weight of the back plow. That situation is perfect for a backplow because you would always be facing downhill which makes for better traction going backwards up the hill .


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

mabey get a back drag???


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Your friend sounds like a sugar foot.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

more weight.... like 1500 lbs at the tail gate....

iv plowed 3 drive ways ( four years straight) that had 45 degree inclinde with no deicer....and i slide way less than you did hear

2.Plow it properly.... back up to the garge door with the plow up , then drop it and plow ur way out....make 1 or 2 passes at it...this will help scrape the snow,...clean on the area that u indend to drive on. after that turn around.. plow (plow down) towards the garage door, when you are 5 feet from it, then raise the plow, creep up to and over ur new pile , and pull it away,... do that a few times till the door is clear, ...then once more, back towards the door, and do clean up runs down the drive.... if need put salt down, even if its for free....just build it into ur price.... 

at the rate ur plowing there, you will not make money, B get ur truck stuck , C. could damage it, or his house...Y risk it ...put some salt, get some weight and plow it properly

and id say 65 -75 would be about right


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

91AK250;541680 said:


> we dont salt,at all or sand much here..so before i get up there to plow it packs down..its just how we do it up here..theres usealy a good 3-5" of snow/ice pack on driveways by spring..just how we do it up here i guess...but it sure is a pain in the butt!
> 
> the main thing is, i want to back drag everything from the front of the garage and top of the drive...then push it all down the hill..thats how he wants it plowed..so thats how i do it..it also seems the best way to do it..theres no way i could keep going if i tryed to plow up the driveway..so its just a catch 22


If you didnt have those side things on the plow then you could wing it off to each side of the driveway on your way to the garage so you dont pack it all down. That driveway should take 5 mins


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

farmboy52787;562537 said:


> If you didnt have those side things on the plow then you could wing it off to each side of the driveway on your way to the garage so you dont pack it all down. That driveway should take 5 mins


have you ever tryd to push snow up hill on ice? and if the answer is no its not fun. and they dont use salt in alaska it would be a waste and salts never to good for wildlife


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;562542 said:


> have you ever tryd to push snow up hill on ice?


like a few people have stated... push the majority down hill first


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;562542 said:


> have you ever tryd to push snow up hill on ice? and if the answer is no its not fun. and they dont use salt in alaska it would be a waste and salts never to good for wildlife


Hmmm maybe if you read my post and saw that i said wing it off to the side, that means angling the plow to the left or right so almost all the snow goes to the sides of the driveway then its done with and out of the way. Do plows not angle in Alaska? And i never said anything about salting and of course i know its bad for the wildlife.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

farmboy52787;562604 said:


> Hmmm maybe if you read my post and saw that i said wing it off to the side, that means angling the plow to the left or right so almost all the snow goes to the sides of the driveway then its done with and out of the way. Do plows not angle in Alaska? And i never said anything about salting and of course i know its bad for the wildlife.


take this with a grain of salt u couldnt plow the grade forward up the hill its just not going to happen. The reason i brought up ice is because in alaska you wont see the ground again till spring theres little traction to be had.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;562609 said:


> take this with a grain of salt u couldnt plow the grade forward up the hill its just not going to happen. The reason i brought up ice is because in alaska you wont see the ground again till spring theres little traction to be had.


Doesn't sound like that's what he's saying, sounds like he's adding on to what the guy above him is saying. I think the point they're getting at is to back up the driveway and plow out, and angle it to the side so it throws it off the driveway and is easier to push.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i just know that iv plow MUCH steeper drives than that... and i didnt slide aound half as much


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

god i cant believe this is still going lol

i told him the other day i've gotta raise my rates alot..but i wont give him a number till the start of the season.

i should have some studded cooper M+S's before this winter thank god and i'm shooting for 800lbs in the back and see how it goes lol


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

considering this thread is a million years old, here's an observation...



It appears that you spend a lot of time focusing on clearing the snow in front of the garage first. I understand why, but...

If you don't mind me saying so, why don't you do your initial work by backing up either right to the garage or off to the side.... then you can make a couple pushes down the drive clearing almost all the snow. That will give you a firm base to work with in the wet heavy stuff like you show. Then all you have to do is your back dragging but you'd worry a whole lot less about sliding backwards down the hill or worse yet, into one of those cars.

Just an observation.


As far as money---whatever the going rate is for your area...its different everywhere, but you have a lot of liability on that drive.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah, i'll def rethink the starting point of this drive. i see what everyone is saying now about back up and pushing down the major amount first. i'll give her a whirl once the snow flys this winter


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Try getting a few extra pennies for it before it does snow...


----------

